# Part of roof swelling after new install



## Sparkle317 (7 mo ago)

I had my roof replaced about a week ago. I noticed the next 2 days in the afternoon an area near the valley would swell up in the afternoons (very hot days). I asked the roofer and showed him pictures and he said this is normal. It does not seem normal to me and seems like would damage shingles and nailing when swell like this. (It is flat in the mornings). Can someone please tell me if this is normal and/or what could be causing this?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

That's the slight hump from the shingles on one side of the valley going up and under the shingles on the other side. It looks pronounced like that because of the angle of the sun.


----------



## Sparkle317 (7 mo ago)

roofermann said:


> That's the slight hump from the shingles on one side of the valley going up and under the shingles on the other side. It looks pronounced like that because of the angle of the sun.


Thank you for your reply!


----------

